# New tropical storm on the way



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Tropical Storm #9 has just formed;

http://www.usno.navy.mil/NOOC/nmfc-ph/RSS/jtwc/warnings/wp0914.gif

http://www.usno.navy.mil/NOOC/nmfc-ph/RSS/jtwc/ab/abpwsair.jpg

It should be in the vicinity of northeast Luzon in about 5 days. If you haven't prepared for Typhoon season already, now might be a good time to start stocking up on things (canned goods, batteries, etc.) before it arrives. 

The storm is currently forecast to have sustained winds of 110KTS and gusts to 135KTS. Even if it maintains the forecasted path we should get a lot of rain across central Luzon.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Jon, you're doing my job---Hahaha. Thanks for the post. I'll close it so no further comments and will get a weather update up later if info is available yet.
Hate the big storms but sure like the cooling effect of the rain.


Gene


----------

